

Magicka Wizards of the Square Tablet out now on iOS, Android - ozantunca
http://www.joystiq.com/2013/03/30/psa-magicka-wizards-of-the-square-tablet-out-now-on-ios-androi/

======
bookwormAT
I hope Android turns out to be a profitable platform for Paradox Interactive.
Paradox is known for pushing creative game ideas and is not afraid of niche
markets (like historic politic simulators). They have earned a lot of
credibility in the PC market, both as a publisher and a developer.

Its good to see that they now look beyond windows, and most of their own games
are perfect for touch based devices.

